# ماذا يقصد الرب يسوع ب لا تلمسينى و ابى وابيكم .. الهى والهكم ؟؟



## مونيكا 57 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*


ماذا يقصد الرب يسوع ب لا تلمسينى و ابى وابيكم .. الهى والهكم ؟؟ 
فى فصل من الانجيل فى عيد القيامة " يو 20 " سمعنا قول السيد المسيح له المجد لمريم المجدلية

" لاتلمسينى لآنى لم اصعد بعد الى ابى .. ولكن اذهبى الى اخوتى وقولى لهم انى أصعد الى أبى وابيكم , والهى والهكم "

فما تفسير ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟

والاجابة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث اطال الله حياته لنا جميعا

فى تفسير القديس أوغسطينوس لهذا الفصل , قال فى شرح " لاتلمسينى , لآنى لم أصعد بعد الى ابى " .....

أى لا تقتربى الى بهذا الفكر , الذى تقولين فيه " أخذوا سيدى , ولست اعلم اين وضعوه , كأننى لم اقم , وقد سرقوا جسدى حسب اشاعات اليهود الكاذبة ...

لآنى لم اصعد بعد الى " مستوى " ابى فى فكرك ...

ومعروف انها قد لمسته , حينما امسكت بقدميه وسجدت له , فى زيارتها السابقة للقبر مع مريم الاخرى " مت 28 : 1 , 9 " ...

والملاحظة الآخرى التى اوردها القديس أوغسطينوس هى :

قال : الى ابى وابيكم , ولم يقل الى ابينا .. وقال : الى الهى والهكم , ولم يقل الهنا .. مفرقا بين علاقته بالآب , وعلاقتهم به ..

فهو ابى من جهة الجوهر والطبيعة والاهوت , حسبما قلت من قبل " انا والاب واحد " يو 10 : 30 .. واحد فى اللاهوت والطبيعة والجوهر .. لذلك دعيت فى الانجيل بالابن الوحيد - يو 3 : 16 , 18 .. يو 1 : 18 .. 1 يو 4 : 9 ....

اما انتم فقد دعيتم ابناء من جهة الايمان " واما كل الذين قبلوه , فأعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اى المؤمنين بأسمه - يو 1 : 12 " .. وكذلك ابناء من جهة المحبة كما قال يوحنا الرسول " انظروا ايه محبة اعطانا الاب حتى ندعى اولاد الله " 1 يو 3 : 1 ... وبأختصار هى بنوة من نوع التبنى , كما قال بولس الرسول " اذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية ايضا للخوف , بل اخذتم روح التبنى , الذى به نصرخ ياابا , الاب " رو 8 : 15 .. وقيل " ليفتدى الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبنى " غل 4 : 5...

اذن هو ابى بمعنى , وأبوكم بمعنى اخر ....
وكذلك من جهة اللاهوت ....
هو الهكم من حيث هو خالقكم من العدم ...

ومن جهتى من حيث الطبيعة البشرية , اذ اخذت صورة العبد فى شبه الناس , وصرت فى الهيئة كأنسان - فى 2 : 7 , 8 ...

هنا المسيح يتحدث ممثلا للبشرية , بصفته ابن الانسان ...
يبدو ان حماس الكل للاهوات المسيح , يجعلهم احيانا ينسون ناسوته .. فهو قد اتحد بطبيعة بشرية كاملة , حتى يقوم بعمل الفداء .. وشابه أخوته فى كل شئ حتى يكفر عن خطايا الشعب " عب 2 : 17 .. قال القديس بولس لتلميذه تيموثاوس " يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس , الانسان يسوع " ا تى 2 : 5 ... هنا يقوم بعمل الوساطة كأنسان , لانه لابد ان يموت الانسان .. ونفس التعبير يقول ايضا فى الرسالة الى كورنثوس فى المقارنة بين ادم والمسيح " الانسان الاول من الارض ترابى , والانسان الثانى الرب من السماء " 1 كو 15 : 47 .. فهنا يتكلم عنه كأنسان , ورب .. اتحد فيه الناسوت مع اللآهوت فى طبيعة واحدة هى طبيعة الكلمة المتجسد ...

من حيث الطبيعة البشرية , قال : الهى والهكم , مميزا العلاقتين ...
والدليل على انه كان يتكلم من الناحية البشرية انه قال للمجدلية " اذهبى الى اخوتى " فهم اخوة له من جهة الناموس , وليس من جهة اللاهوت .. وكذلك قوله " اصعد الى ابى وابيكم " , فالصعود لايخص اللاهوت اطلاقا , لان الله لايصعد ولاينزل , لانه مالئ الكل , موجود فى كل مكان .. لايخلوا منه مكان فوق , بحيث يصعد اليه .. فهو يصعد جسديا .. كما نقول له فى القداس الغريغورى " وعند صعودك الى السماء جسديا .. " ..

كذلك هو يكلم اناسا لم ينموا فى الايمان بعد ...
يكلم امرأة تريد ان تلمسه جسديا , لتتحقق من قيامته وتنال بركة ويتكلم عن تلاميذ لم يؤمنوا بقيامته بعد " مر 16 : 9 - 13 " ... فهل من المعقول ان يحدثهم حينئذ عن لاهوته ؟؟؟ .

سنوات مع اسئلة الناس لقداسة البابا​*


----------



## grges monir (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع مميز استاذتى وامى الغالية
رد جميل على شبهة يتدوالها المسلمين فى محاولة يائسة انكار ان المسيح هو اللة*


----------



## أرزنا (29 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام المسيح

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *موضوع مميز استاذتى وامى الغالية
> رد جميل على شبهة يتدوالها المسلمين فى محاولة يائسة انكار ان المسيح هو اللة*



*أشكرك جرجس على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (31 أكتوبر 2010)

توضيح وشرح مبسط ورائع
مشكوره حبيبتي
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع



*أشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> توضيح وشرح مبسط ورائع
> مشكوره حبيبتي
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك



*أشكرك  mero_engelحبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2011)

أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع





ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك


----------



## marcelino (26 مارس 2011)

*شكرا يا غاليه على الشرح*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2011)

*يكلم امرأة تريد ان تلمسه جسديا , لتتحقق من قيامته وتنال بركة
*
انما ايضاً نتعلم من تصرفه معها

باننا من الممكن ان ننتزع البركة انتزاعاً

لو اصرينا بصلواتنا وتواضعنا وايماننا

على ذلك

شكراً جزيلاً

موضوع مهم وقيم
*
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *شكرا يا غاليه على الشرح*​



*أشكرك  مارسلينو لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *يكلم امرأة تريد ان تلمسه جسديا , لتتحقق من قيامته وتنال بركة
> *
> انما ايضاً نتعلم من تصرفه معها
> 
> ...



أشكرك كليمو لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 أبريل 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> توضيح وشرح مبسط ورائع
> مشكوره حبيبتي
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك



*
اشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا أختنا الغاليه 
توضيح جميل جداا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 أبريل 2011)

*أشكرك أخى النهيسى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------

